# Magnesium Chloride



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Does know of any places that sell Mag Chloride and would still have some in stock that are local? I need about a dozen 50 lb. bags. It is good for ice melt, but even better for dust control in an indoor horse arena! I just can't find it anywhere. It has to be mag chloride, not potassium. Thanks!:waving:


----------



## Lawn Care Plus (Oct 23, 2006)

Well from everything I am reading mag Chloride is NOT good for Ice Melt as it chemically attacks the concrete, but to answer your ?, no.

Tim


----------



## customers_snow (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey Lawn Care Plus,

If you were to advise a brand new guy in the business on what type of ice melter to use on concrete, what would you tell him and why?


----------



## Mark in MD (Mar 18, 2007)

My wholeseller sells Mag as his best ice melter. I know calcium choride is the best, but he doesn't stock calcium chloride because it's too expensive and nobody seems willing to pay for it. So he sells Mag, in pellets. I did an experiment with it and used a pinch of it and placed it on top of solid ice in below freezing weather. I did the same thing with potassium chloride, side by side. The Mag won, especially after I pushed down on it with my finger after waiting a few minutes. The pinch of mag burned a hole about 2 inches down into the rock hard ice in a freezing air temperature. The pinch of potassium burned a hole too, but not quite as deep.

From what I've read, Mag is safer on concrete than other ice melters. I use the pellets as shown here:

http://www.peterschemical.com/magnesium-chloride/

You can google it to learn more.

Be sure not to over-apply. I think it's usually better to re-apply as needed than to over apply.

If you're really concerned and if the lot is small enough, consider blowing the product off the lot with a blower a day or two later, especially on steps where people are going to obviously see the damage. Write this into your contract so you get paid.

My favorite ice melter right now is Quad Release, which combines four ice melters into one. I don't use straight salt but I seem to be in the minority.

I don't know where you'll find it, I'm in Maryland. But if you call around, you'll find it eventually.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

First Time Out;386591 said:


> Does know of any places that sell Mag Chloride and would still have some in stock that are local? I need about a dozen 50 lb. bags. It is good for ice melt, but even better for dust control in an indoor horse arena! I just can't find it anywhere. It has to be mag chloride, not potassium. Thanks!:waving:


I really like Mag chloride, nothing melts better and at lower temps. It is great for dust control, I use it for dust control in the summer on by driveway.

I have 1, 50# bag left over. so I'm not any help........ 
Home Depo is the only place around here that carries straight mag chloride.
They did not stock as much this year, you know with this mild weather and all.

A couple of the feed stores carry ice melt. try them?


----------



## Lawn Care Plus (Oct 23, 2006)

I woud use salt and if possible get it off after the fact.

The reason I would not use the chemicals is "See Thread - Another Salt Concrete Question" Located here -> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=45232
is that after looking at various sites and resources, mag chloride and other chemical ice melts have a greater chemical reaction to concrete and a greater freeze-thaw- cycle than salt.

I understand that the salt over time will "pit" or "divit" concrete, but it can be washed off.

Also, studies have shown that mag chloride will get into the electrical areas of vehicles and and ball joints and stay there more than salt will, and have very bad effects that do not show up right away.

Go to google and do a search on salt and concrete or deicers and concrete and the studies just pop up all over the place. It seems to me that the only ones recommending chemical over salt are the manufactures of the chemicals.

Tim


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes, we all have read that thread.
The concrete in that thread would have failed even if a ice melt was NOT applied.

I will NEVER use sodium chloride (salt).
We only use it (Mag) on sidewalks. Mag is a lot hotter. After a while the sidewalks will be DRY and not covered with a salt slush, this is what the customer wants.

Yes Mag is more corrosive, but if it is getting into your ball-joints, so is water and grit. 


Mag is also used in fertilizer, cattle feed and used as a dust control.
It sounds like First Time Out wants to use it as a dust control agent.


----------



## Lawn Care Plus (Oct 23, 2006)

SnoFarmer;386672 said:


> Yes, we all have read that thread.
> The concrete in that thread would have failed even if a ice melt was NOT applied.
> 
> I will NEVER use sodium chloride (salt).
> ...


You are correct on all counts here. No argument here from me.

Tim


----------



## mjredfordtrks1 (Dec 14, 2005)

*place to buy mag in bags*

My company buys mag from industrial cleaning products in West Boylston,Ma(I.C.P.I for short.Last time I picked it up they had several pallets left.We have tried a lot of pellet productsfor ice removal and this stuff works best.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the help guys. I'm just looking to use it for dust control for my indoor horse arena for now. If it work well, then I'll put some on the driveway. Thanks mjredfordtrks1. I'll give them a call tomorrow and see if they still have some.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the tip mjredfordtrks1. ICP didn't have it, but they got some from a supplier and will even be delivering it to me. That is a great place.


----------



## BiggBilly (May 16, 2007)

mjredfordtrks1;386748 said:


> My company buys mag from industrial cleaning products in West Boylston,Ma(I.C.P.I for short.Last time I picked it up they had several pallets left.We have tried a lot of pellet productsfor ice removal and this stuff works best.


Hi There mjred,

Could you tell me the exact name on the bag?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

BiggBilly: I still have some bags left in my barn. Let me try to remember to get all the info off of them for you tomorrow.


----------



## SnowMelt2006 (Nov 27, 2006)

The 3 largest labels of mag chloride are:

MAG: Israel (imported and probably the best quality)
NedMag: Netherlands (second largest - quality sometimes is suspect)
Mag Chloride: North American Salt (produced in Utah and usually very expensive in the northeast)


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

SnowMelt2006;391730 said:


> Mag Chloride: North American Salt (produced in Utah and usually very expensive in the northeast)


I forgot to check today, but I'm pretty sure this is the type I have.


----------

